# PSD or ESD???



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Of course we don't know all of the facts, but based on this article ....

PSD or ESD???

Take a chance (no one will put you in a corner if your opinion isn't the most popular one) and give your opinion. Of course it is always better if you give a reason for your opinion. 


Woman sues condo over 'psychiatric service dog'
AP Release
Woman sues condo over 'psychiatric service dog' | abc7chicago.com

Quote:
December 31, 2011 (CHICAGO) -- A woman who relies on a specially trained dog to prevent panic attacks is suing a Chicago condominium association for allegedly harassing her about the "psychiatric service dog" and forcing her to sell her apartment.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, dear... this article really doesn't offer much to go by, does it?

It does mention that the dog is "specially trained" and that it detects oncoming attacks and calms her by placing its head against her. I suppose one might argue that a dog that detects attacks and responds to them in some (trained) manner, it would be a PSD. A lot of PSDs are trained to wake people suffering from nightmares, turn on lights, calm them by placing themselves against them, etc. I suppose those would be valid tasks. (Recognize & respond with a trained action.)

It also mentions the dog was "prescribed" by her doctor. Correct me if I'm wrong, but most of the time we talk about dogs that were "prescribed", they tend to be ESAs, not PSDs, and are not trained to do tasks - just to provide comfort.

Of course, is it even relevant whether the dog is an ESA or a PSD? I gather from the article that she requested reasonable accommodation because it says that even though the condo company has a no-pet policy, it "sought to accommodate" her. I am assuming she requested accommodation - which would need to be granted, if it's reasonable, for either an ESA or a PSD.

So the real question is, if a company makes reasonable accommodations for a person to have their ESA in a building ... can they place specific restrictions, like not allowing them to use the front door? It would seem to me that restricting their access or use of the premises would not be making reasonable accommodations?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Doesn't a PSD have to be trained to perform some specific TASK for their handler, rather than just providing emotional support (i.e. putting his head in her lap)? 

I vote ESD.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I vote PSD because of the mention of "specially trained".


----------

